# Suggestions Needed for Strap-on Headlamp



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

Need to get a HIGH QUALITY strap on headlamp.

Tried the various visor clip on models...not enough light, clips break, batteries wear out too quickly.

I need good light, long battery life (do they make rechargeables), and durable.

Any suggestions??

Thanks,

Mike B


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Go to Cabela's web site and search headlights. The Princeton tech and Petzl are good ones. I've had both. Both have very good battery life. The new Surefire I bet is very nice. Haven't seen a small light like these that are rechargeable. You can buy the large head lamps that are rechargeable but they are big and heavy. 

Try either the Princeton or Petzl I bet you'll like it.

Gene


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I have seen rechargeable headlamps. 

They make all kinds. Only real limit is going to be your pocketbook. 

http://www.consumersearch.com/headlamps/best-headlamps-overall


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I do a lot of fishing at night and need a very good headlamp that isn't too bulky. I don't know what the model number is but the best I have ever found is made by Black Diamond. It has both LEDs, when you just need some light and incandescent bulbs when you need the light to project more (like when rowing a drift boat or walking through the woods). You can use a recharge-able battery or AAs.


----------



## Amishflyer (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll second the black diamond. Has LED and regular bulb. Battery low indicator. Also, has a flashing mode in case you would need that in an emergency. The three strap head band and adjustable tilt of the light are also very nice. I would check out steep and cheap's website for some deals, but you have to keep your eye out and watch the website. Also, back country outlet sells them. Black diamond, best I've had and very bright.


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

I have several of these. The smaller lightweight headlamps are nice for running, etc. but I keep a high powered one in the duckboat for those dark trips back to the ramp. 

My favorite is a Princeton Tec (I bought mine at REI, they have a great selection, almost 40 headlamps). Waterproof to 1 meter so it should take the rain (it has so far). It has several light levels and the high power shoots a beam to 96 meters. Bright! The downside is all the bright ones (with lumens over 60) have a battery pack (4 AA's) on the back of your head. You dont notice it when its on, but you wouldnt want to jog with it on.

Whatever you decide, I recommend you go waterproof....


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a couple of Black Diamonds and can recommend it without hesitation.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

he said strap on .....huhuhuhuhu.....


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks for all your input. Did research on all the brand names contained in your posts, read over 50 reviews from current users, and got a real education.

Decided on a high end Petzl. The ratings were all great.

We'll put it to the test over the next three months, twice a day, on the southern trip.

Thanks again,
Mike B


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Mike Berube said:


> Thanks for all your input. Did research on all the brand names contained in your posts, read over 50 reviews from current users, and got a real education.
> 
> Decided on a high end Petzl. The ratings were all great.
> 
> ...


 
Mike one thing to remember, these get lost very easy, at least for me. I tend to take them off after sunrise and who knows what happens to them.I would go with a mid, or lower price range unit for that reason. I have had many of the cabelas brand and have yet to wear one out, but I have lost at least 3......


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

You might also go to the Iditarod Race website and try and get information. I don't recall the specifics but the mushers in the race generally make thier own from what I understand, and they are very bright and long lasting. Someplace there I believe you can get info on how to do it. Bud


----------

